# My two newest goaties!!



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is my first buck. Bluff Creek MAG File' Gumbo
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u42 ... AG1221.jpg

And my newest girl! Lost Valley DAX Avalon
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u42 ... AG1225.jpg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!
They are very pretty/handsome!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Both are very nice looking goats!


----------

